
New app for LDR couples, feedback on the landing page? - malia
I&#x27;m developing an app to enable long distance couples virtually interact by hearing each other&#x27;s heart beating in real time, manage time via a share clock that syncs with different time zones and watch videos together.<p>I have not started development but I have up a landing page and sign up form as I plan to bootstrap an MVP.<p>What do you think? Would love some feedback. Anything I should change? Most of all, does it tell you what the app does?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;closerthanapp.com&#x2F;
======
rajacombinator
Going to be a bit harsh here but have you ever actually been in an LDR? None
of the features listed seem desirable or solve any real problem for LDR
couples. The only one remotely interesting is shared synced calendar, but not
really in the LDR context.

